
Humor: Arc developer wanted - drm237
http://www.lonsteins.com/archives/2008/02/01/humor-arc-developer-wanted/
======
umjames
Some recruiters are still looking for an impossible number of years of
experience in a technology. That's one of the reasons the startup revolution
is happening.

------
mynameishere
I'm going to start prefacing all my submissions with "Humor:". That way,
people will laugh.

------
Zak
So, they're trying to hire PG or RTM?

~~~
tjr
Heh! Arc begin in October 2001, as I recall...

